# Un-SA things you do



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

What characteristics do you have that seem to conflict with your "SA personality?" 

I recently realized that I've become relatively good with impromptu phone conversations and leaving messages, something that many "normal" people struggle with. I have a job that requires a lot of problem solving and concise verbalization by phone, and it forced me to greatly improve those skills. 

The other day I made a dreaded call to my boss that I had been putting off about a schedule change and some other things, but he didn't answer. I was tempted to hang up, but I instead left an completely unrehearsed message and got all my points across pretty coherently. This would have been an impossibility a couple years ago. 

:banana


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

yep....i think its just baby steps like this that can really help...i work at a fast food place and im forced to have to talk to people on what to drop down and how much food they're taking (its a chickin shack) ....so i think all baby steps count....then sooner or later we'll be doing things with out even recognizing it.......


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

The jobs I had so far are very un SA, especially my first job when I was 16 at Wrigley Field as an usher. Then I was an usher at the Broadway in Chicago theatres. Now I am currently working retail. 

I am rather comfortable talking on the phone now after being scared of it for so long. 

I want to take theatre classes in the future at the Second City because I have always secretly wanted to perform but never had the confidence to do so. People tell me I am funny, I guess they might be telling the truth...or they might just be saying that to be nice. I took some theatre classes in college and I enjoyed them greatly.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

jaayhou said:


> What characteristics do you have that seem to conflict with your "SA personality?"


All throughout my life, various people have said that I have "charisma." That people seem to be drawn to me. That I can influence others, and I make them want to be 'good.'

I think when I'm with people I must come off as a lot better than I imagine I do. A lot of the insecurities are likely just in my head, rather than actually existing. That's a comforting thought - it means it just needs a shift in my thinking.

People tell me that I'm funny too, that I've got a good sense of humour. I've always been able to make people laugh if I'm comfortable with them, or if I force myself to verbalize what I want to inside. Like at a recent checkup at the hospital, I had cracked up an intern so badly she couldn't finish applying the sticky tabs necessary for the test until she could stop laughing, hehe.

I think I've stayed fairly positive, considering the variety of emotional/physical issues I've had all throughout my life. There have been plenty of times where I'd feel low, but overall I think I've managed to keep my head above water. Stayed completely away from drugs and alcohol, even though I had many opportunities to get into the two. I'm proud of that. I know I could have very easily fallen into the drug relief.


----------



## Partyofone (Jun 2, 2004)

I think I'm good at delivering public speeches (when prepared ahead of time, of course). I'm also generally very social and tend to start and hold regular conversation *with strangers* but quite the opposite around family and close friends. Unfortunately a lot of these aspects are due to developing natural 'acting' to improve my self esteem or perhaps mask my insecurities.


----------



## leavemealone158 (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't know if this counts, but when I want something I get it. S.A. usually makes me cowardly, and don't like to get things from other. But when I truly, honestly want something, it's mine.


----------



## hhbecks (Jan 2, 2008)

I try things by myself. I have a lot of interests and when I really want to learn about or do something, I will sign myself up. I'm taking two art classes this month by myself (did not sign up with friends).


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

leavemealone158 said:


> I don't know if this counts, but when I want something I get it. S.A. usually makes me cowardly, and don't like to get things from other. But when I truly, honestly want something, it's mine.


 :ditto


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

This is a great topic!

I'm finally able to deliver presentations in class, but I'm still so nervous and it shows. I shake when I'm up and quiver when I talk, and people have called me out on it when the prof asked people to comment on my performance. But I can still get myself to do the presentations, even though I often end up with a bad mark due to my anxiety.

Hurray me!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## syphilitic_monarch (Nov 6, 2007)

I've been told I'm good at public speaking, even impromptu ones I can handle.


----------



## uskidsknow (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm fine with speaking on the phone most of the time, I can hold conversations if I'm speaking one-on-one with strangers and I can go to public places by myself.


----------



## Jennifer1234 (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm really good with strangers - like a couple of you have commented on - but have trouble with people who know me. Odd, I know.

I moved across the country all by myself. I still can't believe I did it. Like someone else said, I may be wishy washy a lot of the time, but when I really want it, I get it.


----------



## Social_butterfly00 (Jan 28, 2008)

I usually take the upper-hand in the conversation when I see that others are shy. Like I'm doing this small group project and nobody was talking so I took the initiative. However, when I feel judged I take the back seat (like another group project I am doing), it's weird. I'm also good at speaking to people like doctors, bus drivers, cashiers, etc. I'm not sure why.

I am pretty good on the phone unless it comes to talking to a guy my age.

Overall I am good at covering all my issues up. None of my friends would know that I suffer from this.

However I'm not good in situations where there is several people my age and I'm not really friends with them.


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm good at public speaking. Speeches are easy. It's talking to somebody one on one that's hard. Actually I'm pretty good at holding a conversation if there is an objective in mind.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> The jobs I had so far are very un SA, especially my first job when I was 16 at Wrigley Field as an usher. Then I was an usher at the Broadway in Chicago theatres. Now I am currently working retail.
> 
> I am rather comfortable talking on the phone now after being scared of it for so long.
> 
> I want to take theatre classes in the future at the Second City because I have always secretly wanted to perform but never had the confidence to do so. People tell me I am funny, I guess they might be telling the truth...or they might just be saying that to be nice. I took some theatre classes in college and I enjoyed them greatly.


...that's just awesome, Eagerminnow. 
I remember seeing a documentary on Vivien Leigh (the actress who played 'Scarlett O'Hara' in "Gone With the Wind") -well not only did she actually in fact suffer from Manic Depression, but she also was said to have real shy characteristics -that, according to the narrator of the documentary- was a sign that she had a desire or talent for performing/pretending.

Good luck with it all !!


----------



## papaya (Jan 12, 2008)

working in an office gave me really great phone etiquette. I feel I can handle making any type of phone call that I need to make or that I'm asked to make. However I only know how to interact in a purely professional manner..anything more makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## HTran714 (Feb 28, 2008)

pretty much the same as most but I'm a great sales person and I can have one on one conversations with my clients, I worked in retail for 4 years and now I'm im a customer service rep. at a bank. I built a good relationship wtih my clients but just like lorraine I can only do this in a work enviroment, if it was for social events or whatever I'm just totally uncomfortable, even if its a social event at work too...


----------



## bxkid19 (Feb 29, 2008)

I talk more. now than ever... specially on the phone.. and now even someone told me "you ask too many questions" i guess thats good hehehe.


----------



## uptheanty (Sep 22, 2006)

Im pretty good at talking to strangers, like at the bus stop, asking people for the time, in shops i can ask "were is the bread" etc etc, where as some of my non sa friends struggle to do that sorta thing. I think because its impersonal, asking where the bread is, you know theres no real relationship. 

one on one, i can be quite talkative , more than one and it gets harder


----------

